# Does Your Social Life Ends, After You Get in MBBS?



## AbdulRehmanTalat (Jun 29, 2013)

I've been hearing from people that after you get into Mbbs (Pvt.) you only gotta study. No time to hangout. No time for any activity. I'm a gamer, and I hangout often. Does that mean, I won't be able to do any thing other than to study? I'm just curious about all this. If you're an Mbbs student, do help me. Cause I'm very tensed about all this.

- - - Updated - - -

You guys aren't helping! :/

- - - Updated - - -

You guys aren't helping! :/


----------



## Ayesha rehman (Jan 13, 2012)

i donot think so...its true that your profession and study wants a lot of time from you and you should give time...its all depend upon you that how can you manage time....i think with proper planning your can do every thing but your study shouid be your first priority..


----------



## robotsyntex (Jun 5, 2013)

if you are really a cheerful person. go in field you love; where you will be happy with or without friends.


----------



## yoyahyo (Jan 8, 2012)

I think that if such an issue really bothers you then you should probably rethink your idea of going into medicine. The study can be very demanding because you are training and learning to take responsibility for the lives of individuals who are not well. That means you will be putting others before yourself alot. This sort of career takes a lot of commitment. If you're not up for the limited social life and long hours studying then I would seriously recommend you find another field. I do not mean to sound harsh but there are many students who are truly committed into going into this profession for the right reasons and are prepared to do what it takes to achieve their goal. You don't want to put in a few years of your life only to find out that you can't handle the lifestyle of a medstudent/doctor. 

On the other hand, if you are capable of putting in a decent amount of effort and doing well then you should be fine. There would be no need to get stressed then. I know many people who went through medical school and still enjoyed themselves but they had to put in a good amount of time to the books. You have to realize that an entry into med school doesn't mean you're set. You can still fail and there are people who fail out. I don't mean to lecture you or discourage you from pursuing this field. Just know that you will have to give up certain luxuries when you enter med school. Or that you won't have the same free time that you once had unless you don't plan on being the best in your class. If you are okay with becoming an average doctor then you will probably have more of a social life. You will still become a doctor (and thats still an accomplishment). However, if you want to be one of the best, then prepare to work for a good 5+ years.

Hope this helps


----------

